# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Surveiller activit utilisateur

## InchRay

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je partage mon ordinateur avec mon cousin(qui est trs rus) et il fouine partout dans mon dossier personnel. Mme en utilisant des utilisateurs diffrents avec mots de passe il parvient toujours  accder a mon compte mais il n'admet pas cela car il nettoie tout aprs son passage! ::weird:: 
J'aimerai bien savoir s'il existe des logiciels pour connatre les activits d'un utilisateur, les fichiers qu'il a ouvert ou dplac, les modifications qu'il a effectu, les applications qu'il a lanc...
Aide moi SVP!

----------


## Lekno

Rgle tes droits, sur ton dossier personne et vrouille son compte en lui suprimant les droits administrateurs. Ou passe sous un linux  :;):

----------


## zorglbug

Il me semble que pour surveiller l'activit d'un utilisateur, l'outil appropri c'est un Keylogger ...

Zorglbug

----------


## InchRay

Bonjour!
Merci, est ce que l'utilisation ncessite une connaissance particuliere???

----------


## InchRay

Bon, j'ai comment assez tt sans avoir verifier le mode d'utilisation sur le net, desol!!! :8-): 
C'est facile d'installation et il y a une version gratuit!! assez bon logiciel pour surveiller ce qui est tap sur le clavier! par contre pour les copie coller et les clique de souris (exploration de dossiers) je crois qu'il ne le capte pas) mais bon aprs tout ca peux toujours servir a quelque chose!! Merci

----------


## hackoofr

::salut:: 
Vous pouvez tester ce nouveau script dernirement "pondu" dans cette discussion : *[VBS] Surveillance.vbs*  :;):   ::mouarf:: 
et n'oubliez pas surtout de voter sur ce script  ::zoubi:: 
 ::merci::

----------


## InchRay

Le script fonctionne trs bien!!! Cependant j'ai quelque remarque:
Il n'y a pas d'interface pour arrter le script.Comment faire pour l'arrter? En plus on peut lancer plusieurs instance du script d'o plusieurs boite de dialogue lors d'un vnement!!!La cration, suppression ou modification des dossiers n'est pas prise en compte!!L'affichage de boite de dialogue a chaque vnement devient gnant lors d'une utilisation de longue dure,
 => est ce qu'on ne peut pas le lancer en arrire plan (mode invisible) sans que l'utilisateur ne voit pas la boite de dialogue et qu'on puisse ensuite voir toutes les historiques de modification dans le log? 
C'est necessaire pour mon cas parce que lorsque mon frere vera a chaque fois la boite de dialogue, il fouinera partout pour savoir ce que c'est et il va le supprimer! ::calim2:: 

Sinon c'est un bon script, et une grande encouragemment pour l'amelioration!!! ::mrgreen::

----------


## hackoofr

> Le script fonctionne trs bien!!! Cependant j'ai quelque remarque:
> Il n'y a pas d'interface pour arrter le script.Comment faire pour l'arrter? En plus on peut lancer plusieurs instance du script d'o plusieurs boite de dialogue lors d'un vnement!!!La cration, suppression ou modification des dossiers n'est pas prise en compte!!L'affichage de boite de dialogue a chaque vnement devient gnant lors d'une utilisation de longue dure, 
>  => est ce qu'on ne peut pas le lancer en arrire plan (mode invisible) sans que l'utilisateur ne voit pas la boite de dialogue et qu'on puisse ensuite voir toutes les historiques de modification dans le log? 
> C'est necessaire pour mon cas parce que lorsque mon frere vera a chaque fois la boite de dialogue, il fouinera partout pour savoir ce que c'est et il va le supprimer!
> Sinon c'est un bon script, et une grande encouragemment pour l'amelioration!!!


Je vais essayer de modifier un peu le script pour ne pas afficher les MsgBox et faire un autre script pour contrler les instances du script dj lances  :;): 
@+

----------


## InchRay

::D: 
Bonne continuation alors!!!

----------


## hackoofr

::salut:: 
*[VBS] Surveillance.vbs*
Modification apporte :
Pas de MsgBox.Cration d'un LogFile portant le nom du dossier  surveiller dans votre dossier Application Data 


```

```

*[VBS] Wscript_Killer_Selector.vbs*

C'est un script trs intressant, car tout simplement il peut slectionner et choisir quel processus *Wscript.exe* doit-tre arrter tout en mentionnant le chemin et le nom du Vbscript dj lanc. *(Chose que vous ne pouvez pas le faire avec le simple gestionnaire de tches de windows)*  ::zoubi::   ::mouarf:: 
Il peut tre intressant dans le cas ou vous avez plusieurs scripts qui tournent, alors vous pouvez choisir lequel vous allez arrter et aussi s'il y a processus douteux par exemple un *Virus* de type vbscript, vous pouvez facilement le localiser *(son chemin et son nom)* et l'arrter  ::mouarf::  


```

```

----------


## InchRay

bsr!
a marche nickel et c'est furtif  ::mouarf::  et pour les dossiers ca reste encore a voir non!?!! ::roll::  ::mouarf:: 
et encore merci pour le script!!! je crois que je vais mettre rsolu a cette discussion!!
Bonne continuation !!!!

----------

